# Wormy persimmon slate...



## bald9eagle (Oct 20, 2013)

Still needs a little shine but I love the look of this piece of wood. It came off a dead limb thus the gray color. Sorry the picture sucks.

[URL=http://s1338.Rule #2/user/bald9eagle/media/20131019_062328_zps2ac1530a.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1338.Rule #2/albums/o694/bald9eagle/20131019_062328_zps2ac1530a.jpg[/URL][/img]


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 20, 2013)

Great looking call!


----------



## RW Mackey (Oct 20, 2013)

Good job, wormy persimmon is neat to work with, you never know how it will turn out. I like the grey color.

Roy


----------



## rdnkmedic (Oct 20, 2013)

I like it. Looks good the way it is.


----------



## myingling (Oct 20, 2013)

Good lookin call ,,, that wood make for good sounding pot


----------

